
SoundCloud and LANDR Partner for Free Online Mastering - 6stringmerc
https://www.landr.com/en/soundcloud?utm_source=Press&utm_medium=partner&utm_content=lp_soundcloud&utm_campaign=SoundCloudSignUp
======
ChuckSanders
I can dig this.. though LANDR will never be a replacement for "true" Mastering
it is a pretty great service for independent musicians to get decent mixes out
quickly and affordably

------
6stringmerc
Here's a link to a write-up discussing what the service is about / context:

[http://consequenceofsound.net/2016/05/soundcloud-is-now-
offe...](http://consequenceofsound.net/2016/05/soundcloud-is-now-offering-
users-free-digital-mastering/)

